# Unable to start installer



## Thim (Mar 10, 2019)

I am new to BSD. I am having FREEBSD 12 DVD for amd64. I don't know how to get to the installer from the boot menu. What I read in the handbook I should select multiuser mode, but I always get to mountroot prompt as in the picture.
Hard to believe this is all it can do on more than 3 Gigs of DVD.


----------



## charly44 (Mar 11, 2019)

try cd9660:/dev/cd0


----------



## Polyatomic (Mar 11, 2019)

Honourable member Thim, welcome to the FreeBSD forum. Presently I will not interfere in your thread. I only watch with a vague uneasiness.


			
				Thim said:
			
		

> Hard to believe this is all it can do on more than 3 Gigs of DVD.


In addition to thinking how tangled things are, I hardly consider that a fair deduction.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 11, 2019)

Thim said:


> I don't know how to get to the installer from the boot menu.



All good things come to those who wait. 

About 9 seconds or you can press Enter to proceed. 

You don't need to choose multiuser or do anything but be patient and wait till it shows the Welcome screen. This may help:









						Beginners Guide - How To Set Up A FreeBSD Desktop From Scratch
					

I'm going to guide you though the process of getting a fully functional FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE desktop up and running, complete with system files and security settings, step-by-step as if you've never used UNIX or the command line. Now let's get started:  Insert your boot media and at the Welcome...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Thim (Mar 11, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> All good things come to those who wait.
> 
> About 9 seconds or you can press Enter to proceed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for reply and help, but the result is the same even if I don't touch the keyboard. No welcome screen, but mountroot prompt. :-(


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 11, 2019)

I've had it happen to me before, I just switched install media to the USB memstick.img installer. It's less than 1GB in size if that's any consolation..


----------



## Emrion (Mar 11, 2019)

What happen if you type "? <enter>" and just "<enter>"?

Have you tried the* charly44* suggestion? If yes, what happened?

The screenshot you post shows that the system can't find the root mountpoint. Maybe you should verify the image you downloaded and if it is correct rewrite it on a fresh DVD. You can also try to install from an USB stick (with the suitable image).


----------

